# Hedgie prayers for Emma!



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

As some of you may know by reading my post from Friday Emma became ill mid last week. She is still not eating or drinking on her own and still voiding large amounts of green mucous instead of feces. She was at the vet Thursday. Everything that can be done is being done. (anti-biotics, force feeding, gastrointestinal protectants). Tomorrow we are adding another medication and she will most likely have an ultrasound. This was extreme sudden onset and I am just beside myself thinking about what could be going on with my little girl. We will most likely be running bloodwork as well. I am just posting this for prayers for Emma. Before Tuesday / Wednesday this past week she was a perfectly healthy girl and hoping this nightmare will be over soon and she will be her happy healthy self again soon. Thank you to everyone in advance for your thoughts and prayers and I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I"m sorry she's still not doing well.  I hope you guys can figure out what's wrong soon...it's horrible to have your baby sick and not even know what's wrong or how to fix it! I'll be keeping you and Emma in my thoughts. And please keep us updated!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will certainly pray for your little Emma's recovery and comfort.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm praying for you and Emma as well...I really hope your baby gets better soon! Be sure to keep us updated

Best wishes <3


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. So far Emma is doing "okay". She is still not eating on her own but taking her force feedings fairly well. She really enjoys her new medication so that is at least "a treat" for her in all this. I will make sure to keep you all updated with how she does. Sent some samples away for testing today so hopefully that gives us some answers.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Pippin and I are praying hard for Emma. Hoping for good news!


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

How's little Emma doing? Any updates for us?


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr. Prickles and I are wrapping sweet Emma in our thoughts.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, sorry for not updating the last couple days. Between work and caring for Emma and working 12 hour shifts I don't get to my computer everyday. So Emma is making some improvement. She is taking her feedings and medication very well and her stools are starting to be more formed. Her weight is stabilizing and she is still active at night. She actually ate a few of her kibble this morning while I was having my coffee beside her cage so hopefully she eats again tonight. Got some of her results back and so far they are all negative / normal. Just waiting on her fecal culture. Will let you all know how the next few days go. Thanks again for all your prayers and support. Not out of the woods yet but making progress for sure.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

It's great to hear progress is being made..looking forward to more (good!) updates from you..Still sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Will ask St. Francis to help little Emma be well.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Well this morning I had a great surprise from Emma...she ate overnight on her own!!!! (a few kibble shy of her normal amount she would eat before she got sick). Her fecal culture also came back negative. She did have some discharge from her right ear about 24 hours after I started her baytril and her ear as of last night (have not taken her out yet tonight) looked alot better then earlier this week. So this all may of just been an ear infection! Her stools are more formed and the green colour has decreased a ton. Still have a few more days of medication but the last 24 hours she has made a huge improvement...will let you all know how the next few days go when I can! I am one happy Momma today!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Aw yay! I'm so happy for you and her! 
I've been praying for her, I hope her healing is rapid and complete!


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

That is great news! I'm so glad to hear she's doing better now! Congratulations, give Emma a cuddle for all of us, haha!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## summer (Jan 31, 2012)

that news is wonderful I hope she carries on and is soon bounding around again and munching lots love n cuddles marie xx


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Yay! The Emma Cheering section is still going strong out here in Ohio-land  Keep the updates going. Its good to hear that she is on the mend.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick update on Emma...didn't want to post one too soon and have her relapse (Murphy's law, right! :roll: ). Anyway, she is doing extremely well. She has been eating like a horse since my last post. All her medications have been done for at least 3 days and her stools are back to normal colour and consistency and there is no more discharge from her one ear. Thank you again to everyone for all your thoughtful words and prayers...I know they all helped in her speedy recovery. I will try to post some more pics of her again soon as well.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yay!! I'm so glad!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY. I'm so happy to hear she is back to normal.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

WOOT! Glad to hear she's doing well! *hugs*


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello everyone...Emma is still doing very well and is actually up 10 grams from her weight before she became ill. I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone and especially to Nancy! Her and I were corresponding through private messages during Emma's illness and she was a huge source of strength through all this. Thank you so much Nancy! I really do appreciate you taking the time to help Emma and I through all of this! Was just sitting here with Emma and thinking back to that awful week and a half and how grateful I am that she is here with me today healthy and happier then ever...this community is amazing and always willing to help and be there for eachother, thank you once again for helping me and my little Emma not only through her illness but through our first 7 months together. She has thrown some curve balls at me along the way and this site and the people that are apart of it have been a huge help! Just feeling very grateful today, thank you again.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy Emma is doing well!!! Yes, Nancy is wonderful! Such a source of knowledge. This forum is very lucky to have her as a member. Give Emma a BIG hug!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's wonderful that Emma is back to her normal happy self. I glad I was able to help.


----------

